# looking for Mbuna species info



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

I have been doing a little research on some fish i would like to add to my mostly mbuna tank. The current tank set up is as follows....
150 gl
2 Magmun 350 canister filters (one running bio wheels)
1 30gl HOB
1 60gl HOB
2 powerheads with sponges attached to intakes
temp: 76-78
Lots of lace rock and plants (fake)

The current stock list is.....
1 Metriaclima estherae, 1 albino Metriaclima estherae, 1 black convict, 1 Cynotilapia afra "cobue", 1 kenyi, 1 catfish???, 3 Labidochromis caeruleus, 1 Plecostomus

The fish i was looking at are....
Melanochromis auratus









Melanochromis chipokae









Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chewere"









Labeotropheus (Marmalade) fuelleborni









Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap" "Red Top Ndumbi"









Cynotilapia Afra "Mara Point, North" "Red Top Dwarf Afra" 









Labeotropheus "Red Top" Trewavasae


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

i'd be careful mixing chipoke and auratus together


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you trying to put together an all-male tank? That seems to be the way you are going having one of each species currently.

If you are looking for more species info, perhaps you are not aware of the Species Profile section on this website for mbuna.


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

I was planning on the all male tank. I am not much for breeding but thanks for the link i was not aware of the profile section.


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

does any one else have any input i need to watch for...


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i think you've picked some very aggressive fish and will limit yourself for adding additional species as you move forward. a single auratus or chipokae can terrorize an enitre 150gal


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

The Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap" "Red Top Ndumbi" are sooo awsome, are they avalible to you?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I agree on definitely not mixing the Auratus and Chipoke. Also I would worry about mixing the Lombardoi (Kenyi) with fish that have vertical stripes like they do as sometimes this will engender their aggression. As you have have recently read, the all male aricle specificaly mentions Auratus and Lombardoi as potential problems in an all male setup.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a red top ndumbi in my all male tank and they are no punks either. Something else to think about.

From what I have red ndumbi aren't that mean in the wild, but often can be in aquariums. Mine staked out an area of the tank and claimed it as HIS. If anything comes anywhere near his spot he will defend it to the death. He won't back down and can be quite aggressive.

I also have a dwarf afra and unless you are really gonna overstock the tank I wouldn't suggest putting him in there because he's smaller than all the others and will be an easy target. I don't know how the species is in general but mine is not near the aggression level of the other fish you are planning to stock with.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

You have 3 yellow labs currently. Are they all male? You better be 100% sure if you start adding many males of aggressive species. Females once mature release hormones that make males (even of other mbuna species) more aggressive.

FYI, the picture of auratus you posted is a female (or subdominant male). Dominant males turn black and yellow like this.

I agree that you should not attempt to keep 2 different melanochromis males. Keeping 2 red zebras, even though one is albino may eventually result in fighting as well.

How long have the current inhabitants of your tank been housed together?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> FYI, the picture of auratus you posted is a female (or subdominant male). Dominant males turn black and yellow


or it is just a baby.......


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

wow flood of replies for sure....
the kenyi is leaving, i am trying to get a definate id on it however because it just does not look like all the pictures i have found of them..
the labs are going to be moved into a differant tank due to the all male need
the current stock has all been in there for a year or two...I purchased the tank with the fish two months ago...
the photo in question is a young auratus


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

get some orange caps and send em to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

live fish direct flat rate shipping $39 fed ex overnight. i have goten all my fish from there and will get the next group there as well.


----------

